# spes nova



## dory

anybody have any pics of m.f.v. spesnova,bult at jones of buckie,or any info on her would be greet.she was lost sw of ireland 1983,any help would be greet thanks.(Thumb)


----------



## porthendry

N257 ? Skippered by Robert McCullough paired with the Be Ready ? till they were replaced by the Spes Magna and the Stephens.


----------



## dory

thats her,hard to find any pics of her.my old man owned her before she was lost.have one pic of her lifting herring of dunmore,she was lost soon after.


----------



## porthendry

You can see her stem and whaleback in this pic http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=75433 sorry that's about it, though I remember seeing a pic of her lying at a pier somewhere that was probably in the Fishing News many moons ago.


----------



## dory

ah,a start anyway,lol.i have seen one of her lifting herring at belfast lough,she was just about full,trying to get my hands on it.


----------



## WreckMaster

*Was a pic ever found.*

I would be interested in a copy . 
I cant access the Pic referenced to porthendry. She was 106 gross tons, lost near the Stags Rocks in Nov 1983 ..


----------



## lcampbell3336

*Spes Nova*

I have a photo of the Spes Nova N257 - contact: [email protected]


----------



## lcampbell3336

I have a photo of the Spes Nova N257


----------



## Tom Gourley

dory said:


> anybody have any pics of m.f.v. spesnova,bult at jones of buckie,or any info on her would be greet.she was lost sw of ireland 1983,any help would be greet thanks.(Thumb)


----------



## Tom Gourley

dory said:


> anybody have any pics of m.f.v. spesnova,bult at jones of buckie,or any info on her would be greet.she was lost sw of ireland 1983,any help would be greet thanks.(Thumb)
> I have a photograph of the Spes Nova. I was the engineer on her from 1971 until she was sold. I was on her when Bobby McCullough and Bobby Chick and myself took her to to Dunmore East to be assessed before being handed over the the new owner from Castletown Berehaven. I met the new owner in Dunmore East. He was a gentleman as was my skipper Bobby McCulllough. Bobby Chick was the cook on board. I have many memories of my time on board as well as very fond memories of my crew mates, such as Henry Sloan. Bobby Campbell ( the Moorman), Tommy Johnstone Frank Zych and his son Tony, Johnny Moran ( Johnny 40) and his son Jimmy (Jimmy 39), from Killybegs, Michael Craig (the doctor,s son), and Noel Kent. I was commonly known as the wee Belfast Man.
> I also have fond memories of the whole McCullough family including Sammy, Edmund and Cecil and their children.who were very kind to my wife Jean and I.I also appreciate the many kindnesses shown to us by the whole fishing community in Kilkeel and the townsfolk that I remember.
> I would like to mention the special kindness shown to us by Ian Morris and his wife Evelyn and their wider family circle. I would appreciate stopping stories with anyone else from that era.
> Tom Gourley
> thomasgourley @ hotmail.com


----------

